# reducir de 9V a 5V



## kurto (Mar 11, 2007)

hola 

quiero reducir el voltaje de una pila de  9v a 5v y no se exactamente como hacerlo 

por favor si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria 

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## mabauti (Mar 11, 2007)

Si requieres menos de 1A usa el lm7805
si requieres menos de 100mA usa el lm78L05.

bajate la hoja de datos con el buscador


----------



## kurto (Mar 13, 2007)

muchas gracias si que funciona


----------

